# Mathews contingency



## ar1220 (May 18, 2014)

Good for them...glad to see companies coming on board and stepping up for the amatuer classes


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

I find it interesting they don't support Senior Known. 

I guess us old guys in a large and growing class don't spend enough money on archery............ :flypig: 

Everyone knows guys over 50 don't have as much disposable income as the folks in Hunter or Women's K40. :doh:


----------



## okarcher (Jul 21, 2002)

They'll be black & gold all over the courses this year..


----------



## ahcnc (Nov 2, 2009)

Looking forward to 2016 even more now!!


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

okarcher said:


> They'll be black & gold all over the courses this year..


Yep..........except on the podium! :becky:


----------



## michael.518 (Jan 5, 2016)

Hopefully PSE jumps on that bandwagon. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530A using Tapatalk


----------



## NC8point (Oct 5, 2012)

Will Senior Pro and Women Pro be paid out the same as Open Pro or Known 50?


----------



## okarcher (Jul 21, 2002)

That's how they make more than they give out. :zip:



Kstigall said:


> Yep..........except on the podium! :becky:


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Carbon Express paid out to every amateur class except Senior Known last year.............


----------



## okarcher (Jul 21, 2002)

I personally think its great when companies put money back into the shooters. I know there always some classes left out and that sucks, but you have to tip your hats to the companies that do put money back into the shooters. So thank you Mathews and all companies that reward your shooters in some way for shooting your product.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

okarcher said:


> I personally think its great when companies put money back into the shooters. I know there always some classes left out and that sucks, but you have to tip your hats to the companies that do put money back into the shooters. So thank you Mathews and all companies that reward your shooters in some way for shooting your product.


I agree. Mathews is probably the leader in giving back to archers and archery in general. They DESERVE recognition for their physical and financial efforts, thanks! For those that don't know NASP is pretty much Mathews!


----------



## danmel1996 (Feb 22, 2015)

Thats a lot of motivation!


----------



## hoosierredneck (May 10, 2010)

That's great for mathews to put some good money in the shoots.seems to be a few companies putting some cash up for grabs,i like it.


----------



## Bowfinger2.0 (Aug 15, 2011)

Wish I could shoot wm kwn 45, only 6-11 shooters last year in that class. Someone could make out good in that class.


----------



## robbyreneeward (Jul 4, 2010)

Class has to have a minimum of 12 shooters to qualify for contjngrncy


Sent from my iPhone 6 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## bowjoe1800 (Sep 8, 2008)

nc8point said:


> will senior pro and women pro be paid out the same as open pro or known 50?


no
$5000
$2000
$1000


----------



## shawn_in_MA (Dec 11, 2002)

okarcher said:


> I personally think its great when companies put money back into the shooters. I know there always some classes left out and that sucks, but you have to tip your hats to the companies that do put money back into the shooters. So thank you Mathews and all companies that reward your shooters in some way for shooting your product.


X2 well said!


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Glad to see it.

Kent, I don't know why they would not include Senior Known.


----------



## robbyreneeward (Jul 4, 2010)

Not sure I understand 7500 to K50 and still only 1500 for first in semi. 


Sent from my iPhone 6 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## michael.518 (Jan 5, 2016)

Hope PSE gets on the wagon 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530A using Tapatalk


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

I am OFFICIALLY considering shooting Senior Open............ it would be a great challenge to get my yardage judging skills seriously upgraded and I love challenges!


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

^^ Cool beans.


----------



## robbyreneeward (Jul 4, 2010)

Kstigall said:


> I am OFFICIALLY considering shooting Senior Open............ it would be a great challenge to get my yardage judging skills seriously upgraded and I love challenges!


Do it!!! We got faith 


Sent from my iPhone 6 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## okarcher (Jul 21, 2002)

The reason is because you actually have pro's from other venues shooting this class and their the reason the money has started to show up in K50 as more have begun to participate in this 3D class. 
I'm not one of those pro's but just saying



robbyreneeward said:


> Not sure I understand 7500 to K50 and still only 1500 for first in semi.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## robbyreneeward (Jul 4, 2010)

okarcher said:


> The reason is because you actually have pro's from other venues shooting this class and their the reason the money has started to show up in K50 as more have begun to participate in this 3D class.
> I'm not one of those pro's but just saying


I get that but what about the die hard 3D guy who's moved up to semi wanting to be a pro and has been around for years? Seems a tad unfair in that aspect. Or at least I could see how someone would take it that way 


Sent from my iPhone 6 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## okarcher (Jul 21, 2002)

I understand stand I shot Semi for a few years and there never was much love from manufactures then either. Mathews and elite I think offered us a grand back then. But hey they did bump up what they where paying for Semi so it is better.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

robbyreneeward said:


> Do it!!! We got faith
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6 Plus using Tapatalk


lain: Me thinks I'm being hustled!


----------



## Coug09 (Feb 4, 2007)

This is a pretty big deal!

I think semi should be around 3k. I find it a little unsettling that Men's Hunter will win the same contingency money as Semi Pro. Either way, it's awesome for the shooters. Good for Mathews!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robbyreneeward (Jul 4, 2010)

Coug09 said:


> This is a pretty big deal!
> 
> I think semi should be around 3k. I find it a little unsettling that Men's Hunter will win the same contingency money as Semi Pro. Either way, it's awesome for the shooters. Good for Mathews!
> 
> ...


For sure. Maybe 1500 for open b down, 2k for a and 3 for semi. Hell I think 5 is fair for semi. They're shooting the same courses as open pro anyway right? Or sharing courses with senior pro?


Sent from my iPhone 6 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Semi-Pro is got some dang good shooters in it.


----------



## shawn_in_MA (Dec 11, 2002)

The money has been put out there and distributed how Mathews sees fit...hell it's there money, I'm just happy to see them putting it up anywhere. Nobody is saying that the semi guys can't go chase whatever purse they desire...they all have choices. If you want to shoot for more money then move to a class that pays more money


----------



## okarcher (Jul 21, 2002)

shawn_in_MA said:


> The money has been put out there and distributed how Mathews sees fit...hell it's there money, I'm just happy to see them putting it up anywhere. Nobody is saying that the semi guys can't go chase whatever purse they desire...they all have choices. If you want to shoot for more money then move to a class that pays more money


This is the simple fix. If its about the money then move to a class that pays. The Mfg's don't have to offer us any contingency but when they do we need to be thankful even if it doesn't affect our class. Not to mention it doesn't affect any of us on a personal level unless we can actually win some of it.


----------



## shawn_in_MA (Dec 11, 2002)

okarcher said:


> this is the simple fix. If its about the money then move to a class that pays. The mfg's don't have to offer us any contingency but when they do we need to be thankful even if it doesn't affect our class. Not to mention it doesn't affect any of us on a personal level unless we can actually win some of it.


exactly!!!


----------



## arrowpuller (May 14, 2007)

Congrats to matthews.....amateurs need love too


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

Kstigall said:


> I am OFFICIALLY considering shooting Senior Open............ it would be a great challenge to get my yardage judging skills seriously upgraded and I love challenges!


From what I'm seeing on social media, you're not the only Senior Known shooter considering a class change after this announcement.


----------



## ahcnc (Nov 2, 2009)

I think it's great that some of the big guns are putting some $$$ into play for amateur classes. We spend our hard earned $$ on playing this game because we love it....but it's nice to have a chance at getting some back.
I had planned on just shooting ASA Federation shoots within a 2 hour radius from my home this year...but I'm gonna throw KY and Ill in the mix now!! Kinda lit a fire in me to try to get back up on that podium...it's been awhile!!!!!


----------



## jimb (Feb 17, 2003)

guys sound like socialists trying to decide where to give away someone else's money.

I think that's funny.


----------



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

Kstigall said:


> I find it interesting they don't support Senior Known.
> 
> I guess us old guys in a large and growing class don't spend enough money on archery............ :flypig:
> 
> Everyone knows guys over 50 don't have as much disposable income as the folks in Hunter or Women's K40. :doh:


When I read pretty much this same statement from one of the bow companies on Facebook, I chuckled a little..


----------

